
Toronto Queen West Voyeur Pete Forde - 3pt14159
https://torontolife.com/city/queen-west-voyeur/
======
3pt14159
I went back and forth about posting this here, but at the end of the day I
think developers have a special trust from society and our community deserves
to talk about actions like this.

I know Forde personally. He isn't this horrible bundle of evil that some make
him out to be, but he did majorly fuck up and he didn't just hurt his direct
victims and himself. He degraded the trust that people in Toronto have for
software developers. Trust people need to have if they're to trust our work
product.

That said, I hope one day this is behind him and he remakes himself and
positively contributes to the groups of people he hurt. I'm optimistic that he
will. He's already helping with Facebook, after all:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=peteforde](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=peteforde)

